# Lacey popped - it's a filly!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Awwwww!!!!!!!

Total cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## loveisabug (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats!!! She's so cute!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Jen! I just wished I'd have witnessed the birth...go figure. She waited until I left the barn. Brat.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So cute ..... but I'm thinking gray ..


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awwwww! She's adorable! Go Lacey and her babeh makin' prowess! :happydance:


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

texasgal said:


> So cute ..... but I'm thinking gray ..


Shhhh! Merit went grey, he was bay at birth also but was much, much darker - almost black. I sent Lacey's hair to UCD, I'll know for sure soon if she's homozygous. 

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad it wasn't another darn colt. Now to think of names....


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Adorable!! Can't wait for the up and moving photos of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope I'm wrong for you ... but those legs are awful dark .. her color is soooo bay.

Either way, she's precious!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Adorable! What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Those sneaky mares, lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! She is adorable!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Way too cute for words. I also wouldn't bet on her staying bay. One of my "bay" colts went from this;










to this;


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

Total cuteness! Love her!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty pretty girl! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely filly-she looks large & well -filled out. Definetely a big load of cuteness!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww yayayayaya so cute!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think Lacey did a good job. She's a pretty big filly. I didn't measure her yet but she's got some long legs. I'm sure she will probably go grey but I will enjoy her chrome until it disappears  



cakemom said:


> Adorable!! Can't wait for the up and moving photos of her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will get some later. She's so leggy, she's been up and romping but it's not very graceful yet lol! I'll let them out in their own pasture in a few days, I'll get good ones then. The foaling stall is in the indoor and the pics don't always turn out so great in there.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm sure she will probably go grey but I will enjoy her chrome until it disappears


The chrome might stay! 
In the summer it's super easy to see that my Lacey has three white socks (when her legs are shaved in the winter it's easy to see them then too). Her hind stockings/socks are the more obvious than her front sock, but it's chrome nonetheless!  

And no matter how gray she might get, her lil' nose will still be adorable pink!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations! I didn't know you were expecting. The baby is adorable.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Caroline! I wanted a filly last year but got Merit so we gave it one more go. Lacey will get to go back to being a full time riding horse again, I want to do some penning with her and get some roping lessons, she was used as a heeling horse in her former life. 

Lol Wallaby! My Lacey has similar white face markings to the filly, my best friend's 4 yo daughter calls her "my Lacey pink nose". She's been down today and was all excited for another "pink nose". She suggested I name her Ariel after the little mermaid teehee.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

So cute, congratulations!! What a beautiful face she has, you must be so proud!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww. So beautiful! I love her expressions! She's adorable and all "why are you snapping photos of meee?? It is bright out here!!" faces all at once.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! I have a kiddo due off the school bus in a few so I'm heading back out. DD is going to be happy & sad. She was hoping that Lacey would hold out until her birthday this weekend. At least now I don't have to share ownership or let her pick the name :wink:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks! I have a kiddo due off the school bus in a few so I'm heading back out. DD is going to be happy & sad. She was hoping that Lacey would hold out until her birthday this weekend. *At least now I don't have to share ownership or let her pick the name* :wink:


- - :lol: - -


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

She is so cute! Congratulations.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh my adorableness!!! So cute! Loving the blaze....

Congrats!


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

What a gorgeous little filly! Congratulations on such an adorable baby!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a good looking baby! She already looks like one sturdy horse! Congrats!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats! She is a sweet little filly!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's cute. But her legs are black, it makes me wonder if she's going to grey. :?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all! She's a sweet little thing and mama is doing a very good job.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! OMG I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOREVER AND SHE'S SOOO CUTE!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emerald24 (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't get over your title, "Lacey popped- it's a filly." I laughed my butt off when I read that! 

Congrats on your new cutie! Absolutely precious.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha, I wondered how long it would take you to find this Sky...I know you've been waiting (im)patiently. :wink:

Popped was a good term, this was how she looked yesterday


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh, look at that face. Too adorable..


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Lacey looks like a doll! I love her head, so feminine.
Ms. Filly-tude is cute as a button! I love the first picture with her ****y ears. Haha.

Who is the sire? Is it handsome Mr. Hondo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Foal! Foal! I love it!!! :clap: She's darling, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Love that she's so young and already had filly-tude  shes beautiful. can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## TayDaOne (May 19, 2012)

Congrats very cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cute filly, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Big mama acted nowhere near ready. No wax, teats weren't full, was still eating when I came in from the barn at 7 am. Went back out a bit after 9 and was surprised with a wet bundle of cute!


:lol:

That is just what happened to a friend of mine over the weekend, no wax, no real bag no nothing, ate her breakfast as normal, Mel went and her breakfast, and then went back out with the intention of putting a fly sheet on Kitsa and turning her out, and found a little colt there.

Congratulations on your pretty filly, love the face.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's lovely, congratulations!! Love the attitude, lol! She looks like she'll stay a bay to me, but I'm not exactly well-versed in horse colors... :lol:
And on a side note, that grey you posted is GORGEOUS, lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

BarrelWannabe said:


> Lacey looks like a doll! I love her head, so feminine.
> Ms. Filly-tude is cute as a button! I love the first picture with her ****y ears. Haha.
> 
> Who is the sire? Is it handsome Mr. Hondo?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! Not the old man. Sire is his half brother, Dynasty. He's the younger of the two (younger is relative, he's 17 lol) and the last colt my grandfather kept from his son of Poco Dell. 



soenjer55 said:


> She's lovely, congratulations!! Love the attitude, lol! She looks like she'll stay a bay to me, but I'm not exactly well-versed in horse colors... :lol:
> And on a side note, that grey you posted is GORGEOUS, lol.


Thank you! The grey is Lacey, the dam.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Have you named her yet?!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not yet. I have a list though lol! 

I'm partial/leaning towards "Docs Badger Of Honor" and calling her Honor. Doc in tribute to gpa's stud that started the farm, Badger from Lacey's side - she's a gd of Peppy San Badger.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I like that name! Seems very fitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the name AND the filly! Very pretty and healthy looking! Congrats!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very cute but that mature looking bay color makes me think she will turn grey as well. She will be adorable even if she greys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

